# 175g Oceanic Bowfront - 12 Mixed Pygo!



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Guys,

In my 8 years of Piranha keeping, I have finally decided to "Overstock" my tank. I've always followed the rules of 20G/fish, regular water changes, proper feeding etc., and never had a loss - except for the one-off unexpected canibalist behaviour. So I decided time for a change.. 12 piranhas in a 175 gallon. That's about 14.6 gallons per fish - still very manageable I believe.

*(1) 9" Piraya 
(1) 9" Cariba
(1) 8" Cariba
(2) 5-6" Ternetzi
(7) 5-8" Red Belly*

*The Tank is currently kept in my Garage*

Enjoy!


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Here's my other guy.

*8-9" Black Diamond Rhom.*

He may not look like much in the picture - I think it was a relaxing day for him - but he redefines finger chasers. I call him a "people chaser". He literally follows and slams himself on the acrylic tank each time someone walks by.

I'll try to get a video up shortly.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great lookin setups Kamath


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice setups and great looking Ps


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

what size tank is the second one?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I like.............


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice !


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

nice pygo's bru.....


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice set up's and beautiful P's


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking setups







especially loving your bow front. got a good looking shoal


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool man...

That pygo tank would look awesome with the back painted black...


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

The Black Piranha tank is about 70 gallons.. might need an upgrade soon.

I agree about the black background!!! Next on the cards..

Meanwhile, enjoy the promised Rhom video..


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Another video uploaded.

My Mixed Pygo shoal eating.. man are they messy!






Cheers!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I like your rhom, how are the WC with him?


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

WC??


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

oh how i love a nicely mixed shoal of large pygos


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Both videos are epic.

Your pygos are gorgeous, and your rhom has the coolest interaction with you I've ever seen!!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dude your Rhom is a BEAST!!!!! He's has got to be a conversation starter. Every rhom owner dreams of having a rhom like that!!!! I only heard rumors of people have people chasing serras, it's nice to actually see a vid of one.


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Guys! The crazy thing is I could jump around and act like a retard all day, and he'll keep at it... I don't know where he gets his stamina from. Wait.. maybe it's the food and clean water.

*Don't be fooled though, it took him a good 6 months to come out of his shell*. Most people lose faith and sell their fish by this stage.. I wouldn't.

Let me tell you an interesting behaviour - experiment that I tried with *THOR*.. this was _after_ he was well settled - acting like he is now:

He hangs out on the right side of the tank, closer to the wall. I wanted to change this behaviour so that he hangs out on the left, where most of the people walk by. So I add a lamp post on the side where he likes to sit. Interestingly, I did acheive in his "relocation" to the other side, but his behaviour completely dropped! Still aggressive, but no more moving around the tank interaction. I kept it this way for 2 weeks with the same result. I decided then he's much too interested in his comfort zone so I brought it back to the way it was. And *bham* - within 2 hours he was back trying to kick my ass!!

Ofcourse, had I kept the lamp there long enough, I have no doubt he would have been accustomed to it. I just don't want to wait 6 months









Key note for those who are still working at it: 
1) Comfort zone - this will be different for different fish, they have different personalities, but in my experience heavy plants work best - clearly I don't need it for Thor 
2) PATIENCE!


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> Dude your Rhom is a BEAST!!!!! He's has got to be a conversation starter. Every rhom owner dreams of having a rhom like that!!!! I only heard rumors of people have people chasing serras, it's nice to actually see a vid of one.


Sacrifice,

He is a great conversation starter!! Next, I will zoom into the tank itself and post a picture.. he has multiple teeth marks on the acrylic when people peer in to look at him.

Too bad I didn't have him before marriage..


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Soul Assassin said:


> WC??


I think he ment Water Changes like does he attack U when you do a WC


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Great looking fish and setups. I wouldnt say that that pygos are for expert keepers. I would recommend pygos to any newb. In my 20+ years of keeping fish they are some tough ass fish. As of now I keep 8 pygos in a 125. Once a week cleanings and have hardly any problems. To me your tank doesnt seem over stocked at all, it looks very nice. Pygos seem to do better in larger groups. The 20 gallon per fish is just a guideline, its not a madatory rule to keeping pygos. Cause if thats the case my 125 is overstocked but it looks empty some of the time especially when the school together. Any plans to plant the pygo tank?


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

TJcali said:


> Great looking fish and setups. I wouldnt say that that pygos are for expert keepers. I would recommend pygos to any newb. In my 20+ years of keeping fish they are some tough ass fish. As of now I keep 8 pygos in a 125. Once a week cleanings and have hardly any problems. To me your tank doesnt seem over stocked at all, it looks very nice. Pygos seem to do better in larger groups. The 20 gallon per fish is just a guideline, its not a madatory rule to keeping pygos. Cause if thats the case my 125 is overstocked but it looks empty some of the time especially when the school together. Any plans to plant the pygo tank?


I mistated in my post. What I meant to say is I (personally) don't recommend *overstocking* to beginners. 20g/fish is a fantastic guideline for beginners; however, having said that, I suppose you're right - if people have the proper discipline with water changes, love for the fish, all power to ya! Unfortunately, it was something I didn't have when I first started out.

<Removed that section from my original post>

I do plan on having plants eventually, especially to hide the air piping that almost ruins the entire look of the tank. Will keep you posted. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

nice set up. and i say thats barely overstocking... its perfect


----------

